# an Auto w/ no ruderalis??



## Dr.Autoflower (Feb 28, 2011)

no i been doin some reaserch and ive found that Irainian autoflower has no ruderalis in it. nothing is said about the genitics. any one else smell bullshiz? ppl are sayin it can be kept on veg on 24/0 light and starts flowerin under 18/6. this sound like a early flowering not autoflowering. any thought on this?


----------



## StoneyBud (Feb 28, 2011)

Dr.Autoflower said:
			
		

> no i been doin some reaserch and ive found that Irainian autoflower has no ruderalis in it. nothing is said about the genitics. any one else smell bullshiz? ppl are sayin it can be kept on veg on 24/0 light and starts flowerin under 18/6. this sound like a early flowering not autoflowering. any thought on this?


 
If someone has to alter the light to make it flower, how would that be considered an "Auto-Flower"? 

I'm lost on that one. 2many hits... :doh:


----------



## Dr.Autoflower (Feb 28, 2011)

yep sounds like high times dis-information ripping ppl off to me


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 28, 2011)

:doh: Yeah,,What Stoney said.
It eather freaken auto flowers aor not.


----------



## SensiStarFan (Feb 28, 2011)

Dr.Autoflower said:
			
		

> no i been doin some reaserch and ive found that Irainian autoflower has no ruderalis in it. nothing is said about the genitics. any one else smell bullshiz? ppl are sayin it can be kept on veg on 24/0 light and starts flowerin under 18/6. this sound like a early flowering not autoflowering. any thought on this?


 
The key word in that statement is "Iranian".  This makes me very doubtful of it.  Nothing that comes out of Iran is an improvement on anything.

-SSF-


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 28, 2011)

Iran has had some good Hash,,so I dont know.


----------



## Locked (Feb 28, 2011)

They have an Iranian super auto....sounds like that is what you are talking about...they supposedly are very good yield wise.


----------



## Dr.Autoflower (Feb 28, 2011)

its from the breeder dr.greenthumb


----------



## OldHippieChick (Feb 28, 2011)

Yeah, I read up on them a while back. I decided to pass because they were only selling fem seeds at $150 for ten. I also noticed that all the pics I saw back then were the same pics posted on the web site ... it looked/felt like a cheap marketing campaign for some high dollar auto seeds IMO. I didn't start growing my own just so I could trade a pot dealer in for a seed dealer. Once again, JMO.


----------



## Locked (Feb 28, 2011)

The prices on some of his gear are outrageous....


----------



## dekgib (Mar 1, 2011)

sounds like a big black ball of chewed up grass that cums out of a cows ***...lol...i think not if its an auto dosent that mean no matter the light cycle its gonna flower once it has reached a certian no# of days... and like OHC said dude stuff is high and i didn't trade one so i can get the other (dealer).



.LOVE PEACE AND SMOKE.


----------



## Dr.Autoflower (Mar 1, 2011)

yep.... i was haveing a big debate with a guy who was deffending him but had no proof of lineage. he even called dr. greenthumb
quote from him
 "I called the breeder a few minutes ago, it is an early strain&#65279; that IS an AUTOFLOWER with NO ruderalis genetics which finishes in 80 to 90 days they CAN be cloned and mothers CAN be created ...Iran is also widely known as Persia. This home to one of the world's oldest known continuous major civilizations has a long history with cannabis, and in particular with hashish, including tales that date back a thousand years. The country if Iran is roughly the size of the UK, or slightly bigger than the state of Alaska. It is southeast of Kazakhstan and&#65279; Russia, two countries believed to be the birthplace of autoflowering strains 
 Iranian Autoflower strain is an all-indica strain with parents from the rugged terrain of Iran. This lush green plant will grow anywhere, and finishes in just&#65279; 90 days from start to finish. The Iranian Autoflower is compact, growing between 3-4 feet in most gardens, although it can reach heights of 5 feet at maximum. This variety tends to keep branching minimal and focus most of its energy on developing a single dominant cola.
 Since this is an autoflowering strain, the plants shift into flower development without strict light cycle. Iranian Autoflower buds form tight dense niggets that take on golden hues as they cure.&#65279; Average per-plant yields are 4-8 ounces. Iranian Autoflower reflects the long hashish tradition of its native nation region. In a side-by-side comparison, testers equated this all-indica strain's potency to White Widow and OG Kush."
 this answred none of my questions, just a whole lot of runing around the question


----------



## Dr.Autoflower (Mar 1, 2011)

any one who wants to phone Dr.Greenthumb and ask him personally... here's the number 613-330-2404 you can call 9AM to 9 PM EST&#65279; daily


----------



## Locked (Mar 1, 2011)

Dr.Autoflower said:
			
		

> any one who wants to phone Dr.Greenthumb and ask him personally... here's the number 613-330-2404 you can call 9AM to 9 PM EST&#65279; daily



He hangs at another site I am on....


----------



## proto (Mar 1, 2011)

i've always thought autoflower meant that the plant would flower according to it's age not photoperiod even with 24 hrs. of light.if you have to decrease hrs. of light to induce flowering then it's a photosensitive plant just a different photoperiod than the 12/12 we all know and love. as for "no ruderalis" i would be quite hesitant to claim that as a breeder if i got my genetics from "the birthplace of autos". knowing that ruderalis grows fairly close by that region. isn't it likely that nature put the ruderalis in there at some point? anyway not dissin any breeders at all,in fact it sounds like a killer strain"dense nugs compared to og kush"if that is so even not being a true auto just a super early or semi-auto strain it could be great for those of us with short summers. bit pricey though,not on my list yet.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 1, 2011)

I have to say that (regardless of whether it is a true auto or not) I have a really hard time believing that it can produce 4-8 ozs in 90 days indoors.  I certainly would have to see it with my own eyes to believe it.


----------



## slowmo77 (Mar 1, 2011)

i think if it produced that type of bud , that much and that fast every commercial growing around would be running it. i call **


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 1, 2011)

Yeah,,I would have to see that grow from start to finish.


----------



## Mutt (Mar 1, 2011)

Can't say it's **, Mom nature is pretty funky when it comes to adaptability.
Best thing to do is sit back and watch and wait


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 1, 2011)

Mutt said:
			
		

> Can't say it's **, Mom nature is pretty funky when it comes to adaptability.
> Best thing to do is sit back and watch and wait



Mutt, you have been growing for a long time....do you _really_ believe that an indoor plant can produce 4-8 ozs in 90 days (at normal lumen levels)?


----------



## proto (Mar 1, 2011)

i assumed the 4-8 oz average was from outdoor plants.i may be wrong.i can't even see a reason to grow a 5 foot tall auto indoor or any autos really unless space is an issue,witch would not be helped by a 5 foot auto.i would like to see something like this outdoor though.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 1, 2011)

Indoor or Outdoor,,4-8 OZ in 90 days?


----------



## Dr.Autoflower (Mar 1, 2011)

if you guys want to watch the grow from start to finish go here, hxxp://www.youtube.com/user/GanjaPapa2010


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 1, 2011)

Dr.Autoflower said:
			
		

> if you guys want to watch the grow from start to finish go here, hxxp://www.youtube.com/user/GanjaPapa2010



Sorry, but I have just seen too much stuff on youtube that is bogus to really put any stock into anything I see on there.....


----------



## Dr.Autoflower (Mar 2, 2011)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Sorry, but I have just seen too much stuff on youtube that is bogus to really put any stock into anything I see on there.....


 theres lots of good channels on youtube, dont subscribe to the bad ones,it not to hard to figure out which ones r bogus and the ones that arent.....


----------



## slowmo77 (Mar 3, 2011)

i'd like to see the iranian auto's grown out. you gotta link to that one?


----------



## Mutt (Mar 3, 2011)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Mutt, you have been growing for a long time....do you _really_ believe that an indoor plant can produce 4-8 ozs in 90 days (at normal lumen levels)?


oh crap....didn't see that. I just seen the auto without ruderalis. LOL
Yeah...I have....wet weight LOL
seriously though...1/4lb isn't that much of a stretch for flower and clones. From seed haven't seen one yet.


----------



## slowmo77 (Mar 3, 2011)

i think the 4-8 ozs is an outdoor yeild but based on what i've read auto's don't do so great outdoors.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 3, 2011)

Mutt said:
			
		

> oh crap....didn't see that. I just seen the auto without ruderalis. LOL
> Yeah...I have....wet weight LOL
> seriously though...1/4lb isn't that much of a stretch for flower and clones. From seed haven't seen one yet.



Well, personally, I have never had a plant that was over 5.5 ozs and that was a clone with some veg time....4-8 ozs in 90 days indoors from seed is hard to imagine.


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 3, 2011)

All I can say is,,Show Me.


----------



## Mutt (Mar 3, 2011)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Well, personally, I have never had a plant that was over 5.5 ozs and that was a clone with some veg time....4-8 ozs in 90 days indoors from seed is hard to imagine.


went to one grow house.....this cat had his grow down pat. 1k vert...8 gallon totes pullin 1/2lb per clone every 90. Biggest thing is providing enough intense light. 
but quick flower strains or autos....I don't see it happening. I was lucky to get 1 ounce of an auto. Not my cup of tea.


----------



## Locked (Mar 3, 2011)

I cld see 3-4 ounces at the up most from an auto...no way I am believing the 8 ounce range of it...not in 90 days from *seed*.
I wld like to know how it is clone able?


----------



## slowmo77 (Mar 4, 2011)

i pm'd Dr. Greenthumb on another site about the iranian auto strain and how it does indoors here is his reply.. 

 (Dr. Greenthumb) Indoors you'd treat it like any other plant so there's not much, if any, advantage. Outdoors it flowers regardless of photoperiod so best harvests come in around the first of July


----------



## Gixxerman420 (Mar 15, 2011)

SensiStarFan said:
			
		

> The key word in that statement is "Iranian".  This makes me very doubtful of it.  Nothing that comes out of Iran is an improvement on anything.
> 
> -SSF-


:rofl::yeahthat::goodposting:


----------



## chemdawg (May 15, 2011)

This Iranian Autoflower was indoors under vertical lights with crusty buckets. Yield was about a pound per dry weight. Outdoors my yields are up to 6-8 ounces now July 4th weekend every year for the past few years. No one should poopoo what they do not know.


----------



## Old_SSSC_Guy (May 15, 2011)

Something is wacky about what he said.  Made me get out my geography book... heh...  Maybe I'm just nitpicking but Iran ain't been called Persia for almost 100 years now (changed in 1935), and Iran (636,000 sq miles) is about 8 times larger than GB (80,000 sq miles) but bigger than Alaska (586,000 sq miles).  I think my mind would wander on the rest of his info when it starts with such glaring musk...  

And I say if the light has to be turned back to induce flowering it simply is not an auto...  Ready to be proven wrong, but I've never heard of any indica or sativa which is auto withOUT ruderallis genes... There's only 3 phenotypes of marijuana and only Ruderallis has shown self-flowering... Never heard of a ->true<- sativa or indica which self-flowers in any sort of consistent fashion...





			
				Dr.Autoflower said:
			
		

> "I called the breeder a few minutes ago, it is an early strain&#65279; that IS an AUTOFLOWER with NO ruderalis genetics which finishes in 80 to 90 days they CAN be cloned and mothers CAN be created ...Iran is also widely known as Persia. This home to one of the world's oldest known continuous major civilizations has a long history with cannabis, and in particular with hashish, including tales that date back a thousand years. The country if Iran is roughly the size of the UK, or slightly bigger than the state of Alaska. It is southeast of Kazakhstan and&#65279; Russia, two countries believed to be the birthplace of autoflowering strains
> Iranian Autoflower strain is an all-indica strain with parents from the rugged terrain of Iran. This lush green plant will grow anywhere, and finishes in just&#65279; 90 days from start to finish. The Iranian Autoflower is compact, growing between 3-4 feet in most gardens, although it can reach heights of 5 feet at maximum. This variety tends to keep branching minimal and focus most of its energy on developing a single dominant cola.
> Since this is an autoflowering strain, the plants shift into flower development without strict light cycle. Iranian Autoflower buds form tight dense niggets that take on golden hues as they cure.&#65279; Average per-plant yields are 4-8 ounces. Iranian Autoflower reflects the long hashish tradition of its native nation region. In a side-by-side comparison, testers equated this all-indica strain's potency to White Widow and OG Kush."
> this answred none of my questions, just a whole lot of runing around the question


----------



## StoneyBud (May 15, 2011)

"Persia" has been much more area than just Iran during many times of it's history. It depends on which empire you're talking about when using the term "Persia" as a place. It really wasn't a *place*, but a series of empire territories that are collectively referred to as "The Persian Empire".

It's kind of like the UK is a collection of territories. The USA is a collection of states. All of the territories that are managed under British rule are referred to as the UK and all of the individual states are part of the USA.

The same is true with Persia, or the Persian Empire. The Persian Empire covers a LOT of history and ever changing territories.

The USA has "Continental USA" and "Territories". "Briton", "England" and "The UK" are not the same thing. Persia is really the so-called "Persian Empire" but not really. It was a series of empires all collectively referred to as "The Persian Empire" by us now when looking backward in time.

This shows a great example of what I'm saying:

*youtube.com/watch?v=c4ORmtZ2Go4*

And even a better one that shows "Persia" as a named territory at several times during that areas history:

*youtube.com/watch?v=PkgJEVbjh3Q&NR=1*





.


----------



## chemdawg (May 15, 2011)

go to riu and search for Sodalites outdoor journals of Iranian Autos. Stunning.


----------



## Old_SSSC_Guy (May 15, 2011)

i'm with you Stoney, unless you count in the US in the 1700's, Persia/Iran has not ever been the size of GB, you know?  

i did find out that Ghengis Kahn really disliked the Perisans.  he killed 10-12 million of them (more than any other race) and their population did not return to the same levels until the 20th century.

but i still say their ain't no auto pure indica... Persians and their great rugs included... heh...


----------



## StoneyBud (May 15, 2011)

Old_SSSC_Guy said:
			
		

> I'm with you Stoney, unless you count in the US in the 1700's, Persia/Iran has not ever been the size of GB, you know?


 
If you literally mean GB, then Persian territories have never been that small. If you mean UK, then at times, the UK was larger than at times, the Persian territories were.

It all depends on what place in history you're looking and who is doing the naming. Call what we think of as "Persia" anything other than what the powers that be call it in most of it's history and they would waste you on the spot. Go there now and insist on calling it "Persia" and they again might just shoot you.

Fine, now that killed my buzz....hehee

Imma gonna go fix that!


----------



## tokinherper (May 15, 2011)

i've just ordered ten of these. i'll test em. despite all of the things said on this thread i've heard GREAT things about this strain.


----------



## Dr.Autoflower (May 21, 2011)

chemdawg said:
			
		

> This Iranian Autoflower was indoors under vertical lights with crusty buckets. Yield was about a pound per dry weight. Outdoors my yields are up to 6-8 ounces now July 4th weekend every year for the past few years. No one should poopoo what they do not know.


If you have to change the light schedual to make it flower it is NOT an autoflower strain. what im "poopooing" is the fact that it is not what it says it is. Y would the guy not have pride in his strain and call it what it is and state the actual getics? i dont trust any breeder who isnt proud of there gentics...


----------



## WeedHopper (May 22, 2011)

Yep,,AutoFlower means just that. Automaticly Flower.


----------



## chemdawg (May 22, 2011)

The Iranian autoflowers outdoors regardless of the photoperiod; how else could you harvest outdoors in June and July without forcing? I usually do 2 plantings and harvests a year; one harvest in early July and one in August. My understanding is that it autoflowers indoors as well but slowly and the flowering response is weak, which greatly reduces yield so I didn't wait with mine and did them at 12-12. Yield was about a pound dry.


----------



## Dr.Autoflower (May 23, 2011)

chemdawg said:
			
		

> The Iranian autoflowers outdoors regardless of the photoperiod; how else could you harvest outdoors in June and July without forcing? I usually do 2 plantings and harvests a year; one harvest in early July and one in August. My understanding is that it autoflowers indoors as well but slowly and the flowering response is weak, which greatly reduces yield so I didn't wait with mine and did them at 12-12. Yield was about a pound dry.


 outside doenst have 24/7 light..... if Iranian autoflower was autoflowering it could flower under 24/7 light..... but it cant..... outdoors gets about 18 hours of light tops, which is what is needed to flower them. Even if it a good strain, It only has autoflower in its name because the breeder doenst know what autoflowering means or its just a marketing scam. i just watched a guy on youtube grow them befor he took his vids down, and he was growing under 20/4 and they stayed in veg the whole time....


----------



## tokinherper (Jun 8, 2011)

well i've tried to germinate 4 of theese so far with no luck. whats going on? two of them after a few weeks started to crack but nuthing more. very disappointing


----------



## chemdawg (Jul 6, 2011)

Dr.Autoflower said:
			
		

> outside doenst have 24/7 light..... if Iranian autoflower was autoflowering it could flower under 24/7 light..... but it cant..... outdoors gets about 18 hours of light tops, which is what is needed to flower them. Even if it a good strain, It only has autoflower in its name because the breeder doenst know what autoflowering means or its just a marketing scam. i just watched a guy on youtube grow them befor he took his vids down, and he was growing under 20/4 and they stayed in veg the whole time....



Sorry, you don't seem to understand the concept of light density versus light hours and flowering response. Any plant that flowers outdoors when the hours of daylight are increasing and the light is that dense is an autoflower. I harvest Iranian autos in June, July and August without forcing. Go back to reading your grow book Dr. Autoflower.


----------



## Dr.Drow (Jul 6, 2011)

lol iranian autos are interesting. If i could grow outside i would probably grow these. Autos are not cloneable but keeping this strain under 24 hr light makes it possible to clone them and veg them till you introduce 18 hrs of light. But is that really autoflowering. I thought autos flower according to age not light. I would never grow this strain indoors when other strains only take 12 hrs to flower. So Im with dr auto this strain is photo sensitive . Just call it what it is, 18 hr wonder


----------



## Dr.Autoflower (Jul 9, 2011)

chemdawg said:
			
		

> Sorry, you don't seem to understand the concept of light density versus light hours and flowering response. Any plant that flowers outdoors when the hours of daylight are increasing and the light is that dense is an autoflower. I harvest Iranian autos in June, July and August without forcing. Go back to reading your grow book Dr. Autoflower.


 I think its you who needs to do some research. how about try to grow them indoors under 24/7 light and see how much bud you get. i just watched a buddy try  under 20/4 light and he had no luck and had to switch to 18/6. so it is not a full autoflower. If you actual read this thread you would know that outside it autoflowers fine becuz theres less then 18 hours light but it dont autoflower if its inside with 20/4 light or more. Grow experiments cant be done oudoors cuz you cant control the light there getting. if this doesnt make sense to you then you must not understand what autoflowers are susposed to do.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 9, 2011)

If it doesnt Flower Automaticly regardless of light density or hours of light,,then its not an Auto.


----------



## Mutt (Jul 9, 2011)

what does light density got to do with anything?
No matter the plant all of them have minimum light requirements. Never heard of it being a factor in flowering. less light=less yield no matter the strain. So why was it even brought up.
Also are you "the" chemdawg. Or just someone with a similar handle?


----------



## Old_SSSC_Guy (Jul 9, 2011)

an auto that does not flower in 24/7 is simply not an auto.   only way an indoors auto would 'yield about a pound per dry weight' is if it were grown on Mars by iranian liliputians.


----------



## Locked (Jul 9, 2011)

Okay so now I know that basically the Iranian autos are not autos...if it does not flower under 24-0 light it is not an *auto flower*...period. So that explains why the yields can get so large...you can veg them for a long time at 24-0.   Mystery solved I guess.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 9, 2011)

:yeahthat:


----------



## Mutt (Jul 10, 2011)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Okay so now I know that basically the Iranian autos are not autos...if it does not flower under 24-0 light it is not an *auto flower*...period. So that explains why the yields can get so large...you can veg them for a long time at 24-0.   Mystery solved I guess.



I'm with ya on that HL. had me dumbfounded the size and yield he was claiming. Even killer comm strains have trouble gettin those numbers.


----------



## HomieDaGrower (Jul 10, 2011)

chemdawg said:
			
		

> Sorry, you don't seem to understand the concept of light density versus light hours and flowering response. Any plant that flowers outdoors when the hours of daylight are increasing and the light is that dense is an autoflower. I harvest Iranian autos in June, July and August without forcing. Go back to reading your grow book Dr. Autoflower.



Dude,
I guess you are a shill for the seedbank.  I see you on every forum that I lurk on, and almost every thread you post on is in regards to Iranian autos.  If you do a Google search, you are in almost every result, touting this strain.  Also, you post the same pic, on almost every thread.  Guess what???  The pic you post is the stock pic on the breeders site.  

While I can see some use for the strain in outdoor grows, it is not an autoflower strain, nor should it be marketed as one.  By marketing this strain as an autoflower, undermines the credibility of the breeder.  

I for one will not be buying from a breeder that misinforms their customers.  

As a newbie here, I would prefer not to step on any toes, but when it comes to honesty, I am usually pretty blunt.  If I am wrong, I am also pretty quick to admit it.  But I expect the same from others.  We can get into a pizzing match, if you would like, but that is not my style.  Now that I have stated my case, I will sit back and wait for someone to post a reasonable rebuttal proving that my argument is flawed.  But until then, we will have to agree to disagree.  

But what do I know???
I am just a hillbilly pot farmer

HomieHogleg


----------



## DCkush (Jul 10, 2011)

HomieHogleg said:
			
		

> Dude,
> I guess you are a shill for the seedbank. I see you on every forum that I lurk on, and almost every thread you post on is in regards to Iranian autos. If you do a Google search, you are in almost every result, touting this strain. Also, you post the same pic, on almost every thread. Guess what??? The pic you post is the stock pic on the breeders site.
> 
> 
> ...


 

Ahaha!! I like this guy. Mr chemdawg, you just got shi**ed on.


----------



## Locked (Jul 10, 2011)

HomieHogleg said:
			
		

> Dude,
> I guess you are a shill for the seedbank.  I see you on every forum that I lurk on, and almost every thread you post on is in regards to Iranian autos.  If you do a Google search, you are in almost every result, touting this strain.  Also, you post the same pic, on almost every thread.  Guess what???  The pic you post is the stock pic on the breeders site.
> 
> While I can see some use for the strain in outdoor grows, it is not an autoflower strain, nor should it be marketed as one.  By marketing this strain as an autoflower, undermines the credibility of the breeder.
> ...


Nice...


----------



## chemdawg (Sep 26, 2011)

I've grown it many times now. started from seeds in the ground it finishes outdoors in June, July, August without forcing. of course it's an auto. get real.


----------



## PuffinNugs (Sep 26, 2011)

chemdawg said:
			
		

> I've grown it many times now. started from seeds in the ground it finishes outdoors in June, July, August without forcing. of course it's an auto. get real.


 yeah cause in those months theres 24 hours of light right?


----------



## chemdawg (Oct 2, 2011)

Dr.Autoflower said:
			
		

> If you have to change the light schedual to make it flower it is NOT an autoflower strain. what im "poopooing" is the fact that it is not what it says it is. Y would the guy not have pride in his strain and call it what it is and state the actual getics? i dont trust any breeder who isnt proud of there gentics...



LOL. Yet another expert...

you do not have to change the photoperiod to flower the iranian auto but for best yield it is best done at 12/12 or 14/10


----------



## Hick (Oct 2, 2011)

chemdawg said:
			
		

> LOL. Yet another expert...
> 
> you do not have to change the photoperiod to flower the iranian auto but for best yield it is best done at 12/12 or 14/10


 sounds like there's only "one" _expert_ around here, ehh..:giggle:..
  Does it flower under 24/0??? 
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showpost.php?p=721418&postcount=26 <--- :confused2:


----------



## Locked (Oct 3, 2011)

chemdawg said:
			
		

> LOL. Yet another expert...
> 
> you do not have to change the photoperiod to flower the iranian auto but for best yield it is best done at 12/12 or 14/10



This statement makes no sense......so we are supposed to believe that this Auto strain gets better yields at 12/12 or 14/10?   I will say it again...if it does not auto on a 24-0 light schedule it is not an auto....no amount of bullshitt marketing spin from a breeder will change this. Sounds like someone is trying to sell a average 12/12 strain as a super auto because it doesn't stand up on it's own as a normal photo period strain. Jmo


----------



## Hick (Oct 4, 2011)

...."pimping"...


----------

